# JBoss Application Server Cluster fragen wo welcher Dienst läuft



## Spranta (26. April 2007)

Hallo

ich habe einen JBoss Application Server Cluster nun möchte ich gerne den JBoss fragen wo welcher Dienst gerade läuft. Wie stelle ich dies an? Bei anderen Application Server Cluster weiss ich dies nur eben net beim JBoss.
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Spranta


----------

